# One month now on fermented soy ~



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, it's been one month now that I've been taking 8oz. a day (half in am, half in pm) of fermented soy (Haelan 951) and my visible nodule is shrinking. Praise God!

Other changes, however, include the discontinuance of estrogen and the addition of progesterone and testosterone (but not daily, just a few times a week).

The shrinkage is slow but I'm anxious to see what it will look like in another month, so I will continue to drink the fermented soy and keep you posted.

I'm beginning to believe it is healing my thyroid...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

This is interesting -- I thought soy was considered a goitrogen, thus not such a good idea for those with hypothyroidism. Can you elaborate on how the fermented soy is different?


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

I've read about the estrogen in fermented soy, but could only give a poor report on what was printed....I need to find that report and copy it here to do it justice....will work on that. However, my best shot at explaining what happens when it's fermented is that there is a form of estrogen formed that is attracted to extrogen receptors and blocks actually estrogen....but don't hold me to this...anyway....it's better for you.

Feel free to call the folks and ask questions : http://haelan951.com/

I have found them to be very helpful and willing to spend time answering questions.

It's expensive...but cheaper than surgery and management of living without a thyroid...at least that's my hope.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Kaye, thanks for posting-thats so interesting,
had never heard of fermented soy before, 
lets us know how it goes,


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

From *NOT ALL SOY PRODUCTS ARE CREATED EQUAL: INTERPRETATION OF RESEARCH RESULTS DIFFICULT* by Walter H. Wainright:

This report does not explain what I was trying to say above but I thought I'd pass it on anyway. The main issue of this report is to clear up some misunderstanding and explain the differences in soy ~

"There are dozens of soy products used for research, and they differ markedly in micro (isoflavone, saponin, phytic acid, phytosterol, vitamin and mineral content) and macro (protein, fat and carbohydrate) content."

But here's a part regarding estrogen and whole soy which Haelan is made from ~

"Some researchers worry that isoflavones at low levels (below 50 mg) may be estrogenic, whereas the whole soy with higher isoflavone levels is anti-estrogenic. A study on healthy women by Dr. Jane Lu, University of Texas Medical School, Galveston, Texas showed healthy women who consumed whole soy had lower total circulating levels of estrogens .... 30-40% lower than women who did not consume the whole soy."

"The controversy began when a study at the University of Illinois...." Here he explains where the misunderstanding came from. (Too long to put here)

"The National Cancer Institute spent $20 million looking at anticancer compounds in fruits and vegetables and found five classes of superstar anticancer compounds, all of which are in the whole soybean."

If you call them I'm sure they will email you this report as they did me. It's very interesting.


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

I found it ! But it's too long to post....and too complicated to explain. But, the name of the report is : *THE MANAGEMENT OF ESTROGENS, ESTROGEN RECEPTORS, ESTROGEN METABOLISM AND CELLULAR IMMUNITY IN THE TREATMENT OF CANCERS* by Walter H. Wainright.

Again...just ask them for it at http://haelan951.com/


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Be careful.

http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/ucm152453.htm


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

Decided to remove this post myself....actually felt embarrassed after re-reading it. My distrust in our government has made me sound a bit nutty glow


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know where you came up with the idea that it cures cancer. It does not. Even if I WAS to believe what Haelan Corp wrote [see below] even THEY don't claim it cures cancer. What they're claiming is that their fermented soy products help ADVANCED cancer patients get through chemo. In short, they say their products help relieve the side effects of chemo drugs. [And of course you know that modern science has had, for years now, many drugs that already do this.]

_"The largest group of people benefiting from the use of Haelan's fermented soy beverages are cancer patients. Studies show that 40-80% of advanced cancer patients die from cachexia, which is commonly referred to as "protein calorie malnutrition".

A study with 318 cancer patients, 276 taking chemotherapy and the balance radiation treatments, shows that Haelan's fermented soy beverages protect the cancer patient from the toxic side effects of the chemotherapy treatments. None of the people in the study had to have a transfusion, none of the participants had to discontinue a course of treatment. Side effects of the chemotherapy treatments were minimal."_

I don't have scientific documentation to read that clearly delineates the entire study so I don't know what the real statistical outcome was, or if the protocol was repeated.

They are simply, at best, an alternative medicine manufacturing company.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I should mention that you don't really know if it's the fermented soy product shrinking your nodule. You haven't performed a controlled scientific experiment. After all, you say that you reduced estrogen, et. al.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

For those who want to read the FDA letter:

FDA Warning Letter to Haelan Products, 29/5/2011 
FDA Warning Letter to Haelan Products
Haelan Products, Inc.

During an inspection of your firm on September 10 and 11, 2008, an investigator from the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA)collected your firm's label for the product Platinum Formula Haelan 951 Fermented Soy Beverage (Haelan 951). Our review of the product label noted that it lists your website at the Internet address www.haelan951.com. Although your product label and website describe Haelan 951 as a "beverage" (i.e., a conventional food) or "nutritional supplement," promotional claims on your website cause the product to be a drug under section 201(g)(1)(B) of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (the Act) . You can find copies of the Act and FDA's regulations through links on FDA's website at www.fda.gov.

Under the Act, articles intended for use in the diagnosis, cure, mitigation, treatment, or prevention of disease in man are drugs . The labeling for Haelan 951 on your website bears the following claims demonstrating your product's intended use as a drug:

"Clinical trials prove that Haelan's fermented soy beverages, when used in combination with chemotherapy and radiation, protect the cancer patient from the toxic side effects."

"Haelan's protection from the adverse side effects of chemotherapy and radiation was excellent in a clinical study involving 318 patients (276 receiving chemotherapy and the balance radiation). Haelan's 951 reduced the toxicity of the side effects of the treatments and, in addition, none of the patients required a blood transfusion nor did anyone have to discontinue a scheduled course of treatment because of physical weakness."

"Prior research indicates the combined use of Haelan 951 and chemothreapy will result in protected the cancer patient from the toxic effects of the chemothreapy treatments as well as increase the chemotherapy's cancer cell kill to a minimum of 8-10 times greater than is experienced from the use of chemothreapy by itself."

"Haelan Research Foundation, Inc.... has committed to fund several clinical studies to facilitate research in te fermented soy based nutritional studies as an adjuvant to the .... current conventional based reatment regimes for all types of cancers and HIV/AIDS Pilot and randomized clinical trials are being conducted to assess the impact of Haelan's fermented soy based nutritional supplementation on life extension and life enhancing threapies including, but not limited to, improvements in pain management, tumor reduction, immune functioning and quality of life."

"We have secured an Investigational New Drug (IND) status from the FDA for formal clinical study of prostate cancer patients. Case studies of persons using Haelan 951 have been submitted for review to assess Haelan 951 merit and accepted by the National Cancer Institute (NCI) for their Best Case Series (BCS)."

"Our research approach broadens the scope of our products, notably Haelan 951, to look at other disease states particularly chronic auto-immune disorders, degenerative diseases: cancers, heart disease, asthma, and diabetes."

"Frequently Asked Questions... 4. If Haelan has many successes, why is it not more widely publicized as a cancer cure? There have been about 6,000 overall cases over the last eight years Haelan Products has been in business."

These claims cause Haelan 951 to be a drug, as defined in section 201(g)(1)(B) of the Act . Because Haelan 951 is not generally recognized as safe and effective for the above referenced uses, the product is also a "new drug" as defined in section 201(p) of the Act . Under section 505(a) of the Act , a new drug may not be legally marketed in the United States without an approved New Drug Application (NDA). FDA approves a new drug on the basis of scientific data submitted by a drug sponsor to demonstrate that the drug is safe and effective.

Because this product is offered for conditions which are not amenable to self-diagnosis and treatment by individuals who are not medical practitioners, adequate directions cannot be written so that a layman can use them safely for their intended uses. Therefore, Haelan 951 is also misbranded within the meaning of section 502(f)(1) of the Act, in that the labeling for this drug fails to bear adequate directions for use .

Even if your product Haelan 951 did not include the above claims in its labeling that cause it to be a drug, Haelan 951 would still be misbranded as a food under section 403(a)(1) of the Act because of the following statement on your website www.haelan951.com: "Haelan 951 is approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for distribution as a nutritional supplement." This statement is false and misleading because FDA does not approve distribution of conventional foods or dietary supplements.

Further, because your product is an article used for food or drink by humans as described in section 201(f) of the Act and does not meet the definition of a dietary supplement in section 201(ff) of the Act , Haelan 951 is subject to regulation as a conventional food as well as a drug. Haelan 951 is not a dietary supplement for at least two reasons:

Haelan 951 is represented as a conventional food because it is characterized as a "beverage" on the product label and on your website, and because its label contains a "Nutrition Facts" panel applicable to conventional foods instead of a "Supplement Facts" panel applicable to dietary supplements. See also section 403(q)(5)(F) of the Act; 21 CFR 101.9, 101.36.

Haelan 951 is not labeled as a dietary supplement .

Your product fails to properly declare its serving size as specified by 21 CFR 101.9(b) and 101.12(b). Serving sizes are determined based on the Reference Amounts Customarily Consumed (RACC), which are set forth in 21 CFR 101.12(b). The Haelan 951 label declares the product's serving size as "4 fl oz (118ml)," but based on the RACC for "Beverages: Carbonated and noncarbonated beverages," the correct serving size is 8 fl oz (240 mL). 21 CFR 101.12(b), Table 2.

FDA reviewed other websites that include promotional claims that Haelan 951 cures," mitigates, treats, or prevents disease. Specifically, www.haelanproducts.com references Haelan 951 by name at the top of each page, includes your company's contact information, includes a printable order form for Haelan 951, includes certain text that is exactly the same as text on the www.haelan951.com website, and includes numerous promotional claims concerning use of Haelan 951 as a drug. If you own or control www.haelanproducts.com, it is your responsibility to ensure that statements on this website do not cause your product to violate the Act.

Another website, www.haelanresearchfoundation.com, also references Haelan 951 by name and includes claims that the product cures, mitigates, treats or prevents disease. Haelan Research Foundation, Inc. and its research are also specifically referenced on your website (www.haelan951.com). The Haelan Research Foundation uses the same mailing address as your company, and you indicated to the FDA investigator that brochures stored in your facility belonged to the Haelan Research Foundation. If you own or control www.haelanresearchfoundation.com, it is your responsibility to ensure that statements on this website do not cause your product to violate the Act.

"Your website states: "For those who cannot drink the beverage orally, Haelan 951 can be used as a retention enema." When intended for use as an enema, the product is not a conventional food or a dietary supplement because conventional foods and dietary supplements must be intended for ingestion. Promoting Haelan 951 for use as an enema subjects the product to regulation as a drug if it is intended for use either to diagnose, cure, mitigate, treat, or prevent disease , as discussed above, or to affect the structure or function of the body .


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And curious enough, in his bio:

"WALTER WAINWRIGHT graduated the top of his class from Tulane University, New Orleans, Louisiana, in Business Administration. "

No mention of a Ph.D.


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

Truth is, I don't know why I'm getting better....but I am. I tried to share that there could be more than one reason that it is happening. I never wanted to appear that I was trying to promote something yet did not know how to share my story without being excited about what I'm doing and wanting to tell others. It does take on the appearance that I'm trying to sell something...but I never wanted to give that impression. I have felt defensive and I shouldn't have. I have been asked to stop....and so I will.

It's a difficult job to monitor these kind of things, I'm sure....I understand the need to keep people out who are interested in using a place like this to "sell" something. That was never my intent.

My apologies if I've given anyone that impression.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I certainly didnt get that impression Kaye, I am pleased that you posted that information for us because I find it very interesting and thanks for the heads up-I had no idea that Soy could be fermented- I am going to check it out and read up on it.

So glad you are feeling better- keep doing what you are doing, its working!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Kaye, whether it's because of the fermented soy, the fact that you stopped taking estrogen, your stars and planets falling into alignment, or just plain good karma, please keep us posted on your progress. I can't fault a person for researching possibilities and trying something new. If it works, more power to you, even if we don't know what, why, or how!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Kaye,

I generally go hog wild about such "treatments" because in the end they RARELY are the cause of any remission. My biggest concern is that people will say, "Wow! I'm going to try that" and forego their prescribed treatments. People are very impressionable.

And I really hate snake oil salesmen.

Believe me, it would be wonderful if there was a simple solution to thyroid disease. But I feel safe in saying that it's wishful thinking.


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

I understand your concern CA-Lynn....and I would generaly agree with you....but I am begining to believe this is the real deal....and I'm becoming more convinced daily.

My surgeon believes I have cancer despite my negative FNA so I have a lot riding on my decision and I would not follow this path if I did not believe the evidence I've seen and read (it does exist)....but even with that I've wondered. I agree it makes good sense to be skeptical....trust but varify.

In today's climate it does not concern me that some feel that they must go around government regulations. In order to get something okayed by the FDA it takes lots of money, time and hoop jumping and dancing .... plus a certain amount of loss of control. Some make the decision to *not* advertise *all* in order to side step government control. I don't blame them a bit...I'm just sorry that our lack of freedoms have brought us to this.

I trust that anyone reading about my experience will be wise enough to do personal checking to find out enough to make themselves comfortable before they themselves plunge ahead. It has to be the right fit for each situation and person.

It has been clarified further in a private communication to me today that I am free to continue to tell my story .... I just need to refrain from posting the web site of what I am using....as I understand it. However, I am free to give that information to anyone through the private message system.

That makes sense to me. Someone has to take on the tough responsibility of keeping spamers out. This site is such a blessing.....someone is surly doing somethin right


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

To clarify, I'm normally pretty skeptical and very suspicious of "snake oil." It's an effort for me to be open minded about things like this, but I am genuinely curious to see how this turns out for you.

I hope you're wrong about your suspicion of cancer...for some reason, I'm much more "open" to the idea of the fermented soy (combined with stopping the estrogen) shrinking your thyroid tissue overall if we're just talking about thyroiditis. I'm far less confident that it could get rid of any kind of cancer (like zero confidence), and would hate for you to risk allowing the cancer to spread while spending an inordinate amount of time/hope on any product. That's when I start to become pretty closed-minded--with thyroiditis, I don't think you're risking too much to give this a try...but if it's cancer, that's a different story altogether.

So, to summarize...I guess I hope we're both wrong! I hope I'm wrong about it not working, and I hope you're wrong about your cancer suspicion!  Regardless, I am curious.


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

There's no question in my mind that it's wise to be skeptical about something as important as this ... but it helps to read things like, for instance, the forward to the book *CANCER DISARMED *where William J. Saccoman, M.D. says, regarding the fermented soy that I'm taking:
"I have had the privilege of being the husband of a cancer survivor and observing firsthand, the incredible immune-boosting properties of the liquid soybean phytochemical beverage. After some very unprofessional surgical and oncological consultations, my wife opted to go exclusively with the fermented soy, prayer, body-balance and exercise. I am happy to report that three years have gone by and she is well."

Just putting this together with the clearly documented cases of "lost causes" of cancer patients with the doctor in Texas who's using a similar product and having spectacular cures makes me believe I have a good chance.

Doubts still linger but I'm thinking I'm on the right track.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks again Kaye for posting-the anecdotal evidence for various comp therapies is quite strong, but running trials costs millions, and if its a simple substance like Epsom Salts or raw beetroot- no one is going to stump up the money, thats why its not approved, not approved doesnt mean harmful. Approved doesnt mean it isnt, 
Very easy to wave away claims that a natural remedy helped a disease, citing imagination and wishful thinking-but peoplle overall arent fools or liars, if something doesnt help they say so. We should have a choice and most times thats taken from us-
The regulators are quick to jump all over anyone offering a remedy not approved by them- while ignoring of course the thousands killed and maimed by the horrible side effects of many approved medications.
(Must look up that book on Amazon, sounds interesting !)


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info -- this is interesting. <puts on tinfoil hat> I agree that the drug companies have a lot of money and influence, as well as plenty of ex-pharma folks working in the FDA. There are a lot of alternative and natural treatments out there that take a lot of flak, but some really do work. Same goes for the drug companies, too.

Please do keep us updated!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

piggley said:


> ... while ignoring of course the thousands killed and maimed by the horrible side effects of many approved medications.


Seriously...some of the radio ads I've been hearing for FDA-approved drugs lately leave me wondering how in the heck the FDA could approve something with SO MANY possible side effects that are quite dangerous. My new favorite (insert sarcasm) is Nuvigil, for "shift work disorder" - so many warnings at the end of the ad, I can't believe it was approved by the FDA for a manmade problem!


----------

